# another lame "what tv should I buy?" thread



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I did a quick search, but didn't see anything on point to what I was looking for.

I know that Pioneer's Kuros are the top of the line (are they still being made), but who is making the second place and third place sets right now. Last I knew it went:

Pioneer
Panasonic
Samsung
Toshiba

Is that still the order?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Toshiba no longer supplies PDPs. Panasonic and Samsung are very close in performance, depending on the models and whether you have it professionally calibrate either could be the better choice.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

+1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given what I've been reading the Panasonic's are better than the Samsung for reliability.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'd think that that is still the ranking at least the way I view it, but I do agree that Panasonic and Samsung are a lot closer to one another than anything. Going with either of the Pioneer, Panasonic or Samsung televisions would be a good choice.


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Depends Plasma ONLY go with Panasonic they've been in the buisiness the longest and LCD
s only go with Samsung they have better technology 

Between pioneer and panasonic for plasma's go with which ever 1080 or 720p is cheaper (panasonic) i have one a 720 and love it and the same with pioneer!


----------

